# Cumbres and Toltec Rotary steam powered snowplow gets to work



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, old trains in the modern world, be nice if our smoke units worked like that. lol


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree, it's great to see the old equipment still working. But they weren't moving that much snow. I'd bet a V-plow would have done as well and much faster. I wonder if this was videoed for spectator purposes?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I think you have to watch a little, seems like plenty of snow here...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was comparing the snow depth in this video to some others I've seen of plowing ops on the plains in Illinois, Minnesota, N. and S. Dakota, and especially in the mountains on Donner Pass. They seriously move snow with V-plows and Jordan spreaders, and bring in the rotaries only when the other equipment can't handle it. There was snow to move in this video above, but not THAT much, in my opinion.


----------



## flyingtomg (May 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, our winters here in Colorado and New Mexico have been getting milder. Less snow and warmer temps. It's a big reason why most of the state is in a drought now and why we've had a lot of fires this summer.


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

That's a lot of snow for August!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> I was comparing the snow depth in this video to some others I've seen of plowing ops on the plains in Illinois, Minnesota, N. and S. Dakota, and especially in the mountains on Donner Pass. They seriously move snow with V-plows and Jordan spreaders, and bring in the rotaries only when the other equipment can't handle it. There was snow to move in this video above, but not THAT much, in my opinion.


You watch too many Canadian videos.


----------

